
How do you objectively evaluate your skillset? - randomnumber314
This is a somewhat common theme, but I can&#x27;t think of a discussion which advised how to objectively evaluate skills in contrast to other button pushers.<p>Last night my wife showed me a bunch of job listings for Google. I scoffed at the prospect, because <i>those</i> people are actually incredibly smart.  She scoffed at my not thinking that I am one of <i>those</i> people.<p>So how does one determine where they lie in the spectrum?
======
Davidbrcz
Have a look there:

[http://sijinjoseph.com/programmer-competency-
matrix/](http://sijinjoseph.com/programmer-competency-matrix/)

